# a little help please :)



## ta2dguy (Feb 22, 2010)

i am looking for a link or some information pertaining to what classifies you as disabled enough or in need enough, for lack of better words(qualifies you for ) a license or ticket for smoking/growing? i have searched the government links and internet but obviously am looking in the wrong areas . i live on the east coast of Canada and cannot find the info i am looking for(probably from shabby descriptions of what i am looking for ). for example, is there charts that state a certain level of chronic pain or disability or certain diseases etc. any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 22, 2010)

heres a link....YOU GOT TO GO TO THE DOCTOR!


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry, i forgot to mention that i am not stupid either. i am aware that you cannot apply for any licensing without a doctors referral, i am looking for the information used by the government that determines how much you can and cannot have due to the severity of your illness/disability. i was assuming that there were guidelines that the government uses to determine such things. i guess i could GO TO THE DOCTOR and ask him  lol.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 22, 2010)

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> sorry, i forgot to mention that i am not stupid either. i am aware that you cannot apply for any licensing without a doctors referral, i am looking for the information used by the government that determines how much you can and cannot have due to the severity of your illness/disability. i was assuming that there were guidelines that the government uses to determine such things. i guess i could GO TO THE DOCTOR and ask him lol.


 



Currently in the US, MMJ is goverend by STATE law, so to help you out, we need to know what State you are in.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 22, 2010)

> i live on the east coast of Canada


....

sorry you missed that norcal . i am getting what i am looking for slowly. thanks for looking in


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 22, 2010)

found what i am looking for, thanks


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2010)

this should help you out if your still in need of any assistance.. 
hxxp://www.medicinal-marijuana.ca/


----------



## The420Times (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone can technically get a reccomendation,


----------



## kal el (Feb 22, 2010)

meduser.ca might help ya.


----------



## Hick (Feb 22, 2010)

> *i live on the east coast of Canada *


I'm not sure california information or sites are gonna answer his question...


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm not sure california information or sites are gonna answer his question...


.ca = canada not california if that's what you're referring


----------



## Hick (Feb 22, 2010)

._*DOH1*_...:doh:   
thanks kao'...


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 22, 2010)

You know              I am on the outs myself

lost my job 15 months ago

unemployment ran out and savings all gone.

DD is signing off soon and no help from anyone.

Sorry my friends for the drama but I have to face reality.

Love you all!

Tell NO ONE!!!

Cheers!!!


----------

